# From one extreme to another.



## RobbFix (Jun 24, 2009)

Ok so I've been lurking for a while and I'm starting to think I am in the completely wrong place because of the hypocrisy I see here. 

I get that the media's image of beautiful is a six packed man and a sickly thin woman, I can understand that to a point even if I don't agree with it completely. However, I feel healthy living and a healthy body fat is your moral obligation to yourself, your family, and your community. I can't help but be bothered by the fact that so many here glorify the morbidly obese while bashing the other end of the spectrum for doing the same thing, glorifying the thin. I don't view a skin and bones girl any differently than I view a morbidly obese girl, both need to change their body weight for health reasons.

From one extreme to another. How is this site any different than the media perception of everyone should be thin as the expense of health and happiness? 
I came to this site to learn more about how others cope with being morbidly obese, and I find a huge veil of denial and glorification of self destruction. 

I know I will be flamed, and negged into the red and probably banned and ..so be it, like I said before, I'm starting to think I am in the completely wrong place.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 24, 2009)

People's preferences are what they are. Some people prefer smaller BBWs on this forum (seriously, they really do) and some of them prefer larger SSBBWs. But who are YOU to tell ANYBODY how to live their life? I personally don't care about anybody's size and if someone on this forum is trying to lose weight good for them, as I'm trying to get down to a more manageable size myself. But if someone on this forum is trying to gain weight that's THEIR business. NOT MINE. People don't have an obligation to anybody to do anything. That's you opinion, and like assholes, everyone has one.

If you think that this place is all about glorification of the morbidly obese and self destruction, then yes YOU ARE in the wrong place, because you're obviously missing it's message, and the wonderful people who dwell inside it.


----------



## GWARrior (Jun 24, 2009)

RobbFix said:


> Ok so I've been lurking for a while and I'm starting to think I am in the completely wrong place because of the hypocrisy I see here.
> 
> I get that the media's image of beautiful is a six packed man and a sickly thin woman, I can understand that to a point even if I don't agree with it completely. However, I feel healthy living and a healthy body fat is your moral obligation to yourself, your family, and your community. I can't help but be bothered by the fact that so many here glorify the morbidly obese while bashing the other end of the spectrum for doing the same thing, glorifying the thin. I don't view a skin and bones girl any differently than I view a morbidly obese girl, both need to change their body weight for health reasons.
> 
> ...




so why dont you leave? pretty simple.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 24, 2009)

GWARrior said:


> so why dont you leave? pretty simple.



Cuz he thrives on drama and wanted to start a flame war before he left.


----------



## Mathias (Jun 24, 2009)

So why even register? People like what they like.


----------



## RobbFix (Jun 24, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> But who are YOU to tell ANYBODY how to live their life? ...if someone on this forum is trying to gain weight that's THEIR business. NOT MINE. People don't have an obligation to anybody to do anything.


Point taken. And you are right, I don't have the right to tell anyone how to live their life, nor was that my intent. Moreover, each person has to decide what is best for them and not what is thrust upon them by society/media. I wholeheartedly believe this. 

I am not trying to come across as an asshole. I simply wish to understand why people would objectify, label, and encourage morbid obesity. And there is a huge difference between fat and morbidly obese (no pun intended). 



GWARrior said:


> so why dont you leave? pretty simple.


typical and unoriginal response.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 24, 2009)

Robb, 

This site is full of a very diverse group of people. Most of us come here as a refuge from the world that tells us that we're ugly and unacceptable, but that in no way means that we are all choosing to live unhealthy lifestyles, so before you start condemning the entire site, perhaps you should attempt to view it a bit more objectively. 

So many of us get so beaten down by the message we get outside of here in our every day lives, that it becomes very difficult, or sometimes impossible, to find the path to better emotional and physical health. For many people, Dimensions serves as a catalyst to learning to love themselves, which enables many to find a way to be healthier in whatever path they choose to take. Learning to love our fat bodies is merely a step in finding ways of taking better care of them. Sometimes that means losing weight, and sometimes that means simply learning to live the best way we can as we are without feeling the need to change. And yes, many of us do believe that both of these paths are possible (good health at any size). 


Also, yes...there are those who react negatively to thin women. I agree with you that that is hypocritical on a site like this. But I choose to stay and take the bad with the good because the good is so rewarding for me personally. There are people here who prefer larger bodies to thinner ones, just as one would prefer a blonde to a brunette. If that concept is too hard for you to swallow, perhaps it is best that you take your leave, but I think you're only seeing what you want to see here and missing the bigger picture (no pun intended).


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 24, 2009)

See ya! Don't let the door hit ya where the good Lawd split ya! Ciao! Joi gin! Hooroo! Salut! Aloha! Namaste!



RobbFix said:


> Ok so I've been lurking for a while and I'm starting to think I am in the completely wrong place because of the hypocrisy I see here.
> 
> I get that the media's image of beautiful is a six packed man and a sickly thin woman, I can understand that to a point even if I don't agree with it completely. However, I feel healthy living and a healthy body fat is your moral obligation to yourself, your family, and your community. I can't help but be bothered by the fact that so many here glorify the morbidly obese while bashing the other end of the spectrum for doing the same thing, glorifying the thin. I don't view a skin and bones girl any differently than I view a morbidly obese girl, both need to change their body weight for health reasons.
> 
> ...


----------



## RobbFix (Jun 24, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> Robb,
> 
> This site is full of a very diverse group of people. Most of us come here as a refuge from the world that tells us that we're ugly and unacceptable, but that in no way means that we are all choosing to live unhealthy lifestyles, so before you start condemning the entire site, perhaps you should attempt to view it a bit more objectively.
> 
> ...



Great response. 



TraciJo67 said:


> See ya! Don't let the door hit ya where the good Lawd split ya! Ciao! Joi gin! Hooroo! Salut! Aloha! Namaste!



**sigh**


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 24, 2009)

RobbFix said:


> Great response.
> 
> 
> 
> **sigh**



Why bother articulating an actual response? You won't be around long enough to see it.


----------



## RobbFix (Jun 24, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Why bother articulating an actual response? You won't be around long enough to see it.


why? I am not attempting to create drama (although I see it is inevitable by your response alone), I am not flaming anyone, I am not against you, nor any other member of this site. I simply wish to understand.


----------



## Biglover (Jun 24, 2009)

I see this place kind of like a car.... lots of nice models, different colors, and sizes to choose from. Some people like a Chevy, some a Ford. It all boils down to what you like.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 24, 2009)

RobbFix said:


> I am not trying to come across as an asshole. I simply wish to understand why people would objectify, label, and encourage morbid obesity. And there is a huge difference between fat and morbidly obese (no pun intended).



You don't need to understand it. Nobody needs your permission.

You don't get to judge it, carte blanche, at a site that is about fat acceptance. If you continue this line of discussion, with the underlying assumptions that teh REALLY fat = teh REALLY bad, sooner or later a mod is going to catch up with you. 

I don't believe for a second that you really want to learn.

What you really want to do, at the least, is scold. 

You have a right to your opinion, but here, you don't get to express the hateful part of that opinion. Hallelujah.

And hence, I'm not going to waste any time trying to "educate" you, so that you can come back with your own argument about, again, why teh HUGE fatties = teh REALLY REALLY bad.


----------



## Tooz (Jun 24, 2009)

RobbFix said:


> I don't view a skin and bones girl any differently than I view a morbidly obese girl, both need to change their body weight for health reasons.



Because you're the perfect 18-25 BMI (looking at your avatar). It's not an insult, more of a...missing your point. Or, you only think women should ~strive to be "normal"~?


----------



## mossystate (Jun 24, 2009)

Sorry, but, this is like when someone finds jesus...they want to make sure that every other sinner gets saved, all said with the ' right ' words, well, once the sinners object.

Tooz...check out his first post on here. There is another picture. I wonder why he is not using it as his avatar. Hmmmmm.


----------



## Mathias (Jun 24, 2009)

RobbFix said:


> Great response.
> 
> 
> 
> **sigh**



People have different preferences. Understand that?


----------



## Tooz (Jun 24, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Tooz...check out his first post on here. There is another picture. I wonder why he is not using it as his avatar. Hmmmmm.



I am all the more confused.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jun 24, 2009)

RobbFix said:


> why? I am not attempting to create drama (although I see it is inevitable by your response alone), I am not flaming anyone, I am not against you, nor any other member of this site. I simply wish to understand.



What's to understand?!? The heart wants what the heart wants. Why try to rationalize something as subjective as sexual preference? It's a matter of taste, just like in music, food or anything else. I like very spicy foods; somewhere between stupid hot and hurt-me hot. Do you think I just sat down and decided that one day? I don't get rap music, low riders or lots of things some people consider unspeakably cool. So WHAT? That's why they make chocolate and vanilla. People get to choose. 

No one is denying or criticizing your choices, Robb. You've very plainly been critical of those who appreciate or encourage morbid obesity. I'm not a feeder but I strongly feel consenting adults are entitled to do with their bodies as they please. Nobody is asking you to _support_ gaining, feederism or anything else you may find objectionable. Just respect others rights to govern their own lives. If you have trouble doing that you can still stick around but don't expect to make a lot of friends here. It's a _size acceptance_ site (among several other things).


----------



## mossystate (Jun 24, 2009)

Tooz said:


> I am all the more confused.



His ' about me ' segment, and the picture, allow us to be wowed and think, " we can be JUST LIKE HIM, if we knew what was good for us..show us the way, Robb! ". His fat avatar is to make as many people as possible...cuz lots don't go to the intro thread all that often...feel like he is one if us. Here obese kitty kitty. 

Robb, you don't really want to stand up for the not bashing of any body type, so, knock it off.


----------



## RobbFix (Jun 24, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> You don't need to understand it. Nobody needs your permission.
> 
> You don't get to judge it, carte blanche, at a site that is about fat acceptance. If you continue this line of discussion, with the underlying assumptions that teh REALLY fat = teh REALLY bad, sooner or later a mod is going to catch up with you.
> 
> ...



strong assumption on your part. Fail. 

I am here because I spent months crying and debating a gastric bypass because my doctors told me I had no other options. I was 340+ with well beyond stage 2 hypertension, I had a mild stroke because of my elevated bp. I was depressed, hopeless, sick, and with a two month old daughter, racked with guilt. I watched my aunt go from a happy full of life 300+ BBW to 90lbs of skin when we buried her 2 years later. The doctors also told her she had no choice about a bypass. My uncle had the surgery as well and is slowly withering away and I fear, he too will soon pass. 

I rejected the surgery and I spent the next year and a half weight training, performing hours cardio, going to bed hungry, and tracking every calorie. All in the name of health and well being. Now I'm 230lbs 14% bodyfat, lean, healthy, strong, and I no longer take any antidepressants, cholesterol meds, bp meds, or anything else. I look in the mirror and I find hope, strength, and satisfaction. So forgive me if my view of "fat" is attached to a negative connotation. 

Realizing that my own trauma and experience has altered my perception of fat, I wanted to understand how others cope with those same feelings of doubt, frustration, anger, fear, and hopelessness. However I continue to find it celebrated and I can't help but be overcome with those same emotions I felt before mixed with confusion. Again, I mean no harm, I ask no permission, and I don't expect you to understand my position either. I am here to understand my own feelings, not placate yours.


----------



## GWARrior (Jun 24, 2009)

RobbFix said:


> typical and unoriginal response.




because you provided a typical and unoriginal post. get over yourself.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 24, 2009)

Robb, if you really want to understand...then STEP OFF, and STEP BACK. 

You came out, right off, looking to inspect people out here. If you more fully take in the people who are on this site, and who participate FULLY, then you will find some of what you claim you are looking for.

If you want something from someone, you don't come out and tell them that they are unhealthy to be celebrating themselves. You HAVE to see how you are wording things. You want people to not have any issues with you...but you want them to give to you.


:huh:


----------



## RobbFix (Jun 24, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Robb, if you really want to understand...then STEP OFF, and STEP BACK.
> 
> You came out, right off, looking to inspect people out here. If you more fully take in the people who are on this site, and who participate FULLY, then you will find some of what you claim you are looking for.
> 
> ...


You are absolutely right. My own fears and ordeal has tainted my perception far more than I had anticipated. I apologize if I offended anyone. That was never my intent but can easily be construed as such. 

/stepping back


----------



## Tooz (Jun 24, 2009)

RobbFix said:


> I wanted to understand how others cope with those same feelings of doubt, frustration, anger, fear, and hopelessness. However I continue to find it celebrated and I can't help but be overcome with those same emotions I felt before mixed with confusion.



Uh, what? Oh yeah, everyone here is definitely wallowing in self-pity because they're fat. You nailed it! We're all just SO UNHAPPY.

No one is celebrating depression here, though I can see how those with...limited understanding...could struggle to understand.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 24, 2009)

RobbFix said:


> You are absolutely right. My own fears and ordeal has tainted my perception far more than I had anticipated. I apologize if I offended anyone. That was never my intent but can easily be construed as such.
> 
> /stepping back



And I hope you find some peace in understanding the whirlwind of emotions and experiences, and fears, that, in part, had you start this thread.


----------



## Mathias (Jun 24, 2009)

If anything, this place is a happy medium not an extreme for people who have to live in a society that says being thin is the way everyone needs to be.


----------



## RobbFix (Jun 24, 2009)

Tooz said:


> Uh, what? Oh yeah, everyone here is definitely wallowing in self-pity because they're fat. You nailed it! We're all just SO UNHAPPY.



exactly my point. 
I felt that way and I want to know what inner strength so many others possessed here, when I clearly did not. Obviously, I have issues, I will be the first to point that out.


----------



## katorade (Jun 24, 2009)

RobbFix said:


> strong assumption on your part. Fail.
> 
> I am here because I spent months crying and debating a gastric bypass because my doctors told me I had no other options. I was 340+ with well beyond stage 2 hypertension, I had a mild stroke because of my elevated bp. I was depressed, hopeless, sick, and with a two month old daughter, racked with guilt. I watched my aunt go from a happy full of life 300+ BBW to 90lbs of skin when we buried her 2 years later. The doctors also told her she had no choice about a bypass. My uncle had the surgery as well and is slowly withering away and I fear, he too will soon pass.
> 
> ...



It's understandable that your fears lead to a lot of negativity about fat, but there are a lot of different kinds of people on these boards, and not all of them champion unhealthy morbid obesity. What you will find mostly, in discussions, is championing being healthy at any weight. 

If you can be mentally, emotionally, and physically happy and are still considered obese, then more power to you! If, however, you find yourself suffering in one of those areas, there is a whole community of people here to lean on that will listen and understand what you're going through, because most of us have been there at some point or another. 

I am obese and have suffered from Rheumatoid arthritis since I was 14 years old. I was a chubby kid, but not obese, and was actually at a relatively average weight when it hit. It's hereditary in my family, but I've been judged for half of my life as being ill because I'm fat. Meanwhile, my blood pressure and cholesterol are normal, I don't have diabetes, everything else is fit as a whistle. Yet I'm viewed as unhealthy simply because of my weight. What I get here is a group of comrades that _get_ that.

I don't condone everything that everyone does on this site, but I'm also not going to overstep my bounds and tell them they should live how I think they should. I get enough of that in my own life and it isn't pleasant. It's not as if any of us are oblivious to the possible dangers of morbid obesity, but many people here don't let it run their lives.


----------



## Tau (Jun 24, 2009)

You have one life which God or whatever higher power you believe in has given to you, and only you, to live. Same applies for every other person on the planet so get off your high horse and open your mind before you critisize people and subjects you know nothing about.
As for this site only glorifying the morbidly obese - if you weren't completely blinded by your own sense of superiority and fear you'd see that Dims isnt about that. There are people here who have certain fantasies and desires I may not understand, there are people here who are living their lives in ways I may not necessarily approve of, that doesnt give me or any other person the right to pass uninformed and blatantly biased judgement of them. You said the poster who told you to leave was being unoriginal - I honestly don't see how. You clearly think you're better than the rest of the denizens of Dims so why not remove yourself to other forums that are more to your taste. There are plenty of places where you can go to talk about the tears and frustration and how deeply you despise your fat body and how desperately you don't want to get that fat again etc into infinity.
And finally, this is the INTERNET for Gods sake. Its called VIRTUAL REALITY for a reason. :doh:


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jun 24, 2009)

RobbFix said:


> ...Realizing that my own trauma and experience has altered my perception of fat, I wanted to understand how others cope with those same feelings of doubt, frustration, anger, fear, and hopelessness. However I continue to find it celebrated and I can't help but be overcome with those same emotions I felt before mixed with confusion. Again, I mean no harm, I ask no permission, and I don't expect you to understand my position either. I am here to understand my own feelings, not placate yours....



Huge assumptions you make Rob. You assume that because we are fat, that we have the same self loathing, health isses and depression that you have had. Fortunately, most of us don't. So really, there is nothing to "cope" with except ignorant people's assumptions about what my life is like. 

Being fat doesn't necessarily mean that you do or will have any specific health issues. Some fat people get hypertension, so do some thin people. It's about genetics. I've never struggled with hypertension, I'm 55 years old, and have been fat most of my adult life. And if I had a nickel for every time a Doctor told me I would die if I didn't have weight loss surgery I would be not only fat, but wealthy!

If you truly want to learn about us, then hang around a read about us, but don't try to force feed your bias down our throats - we won't put up with it. 

Besides that, I spent the day at the beach today with my hubby, grandson and friends, and had a glorious time! I refuse to let your attitude ruin my day.  

View attachment sandie708.jpg


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jun 24, 2009)

After having just come back from a week at the bash with some wonderful fatties and friends of the fatties I think I have an answer I might not have had before I left.

Health is not only physical. Health is also mental and emotional. When I live the life that I have as this (medically termed) morbidly obese woman and allow myself to enjoy what I have, then my mental and emotional health gets better.

So for me two outta three ain't bad. 

I can be as "healthy" as I choose to be. I have medical conditions that I might have had no matter what my size and I would be dealing with them the same way that I am now.

I think that the op saw a problem in his own life and how some people he knew personally addressed it with negative results. He then chose a different route to fix what he thought was broken. That is a good thing. 

However, I do think that he needs to remember where he is and to whom he addresses. This is a place where we want it to be safe to be who we are physically or state whom we like physically.

Rob, I would ask that you take what everyone is saying and look around and see if you can't find out what we are really are made of. We are not just fat and/or wanting fat. We are people with feelings and hopes just like you. Maybe we just choose to pursue them at the size that we are now and allow ourselves to be happy.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm reading this, and I'm seeing confirmation from you that yes, you do in fact feel that really fat equates to really bad. What, exactly, didn't I understand, Robb? 

You think that because you're a former fatty with health issues who dieted and exercised his way down to a "lean, healthy, strong" body that you have the right to make assumptions about the way that other people live or to judge their preferences? 

I don't need to forgive your viewpoint. I doubt that it will be tolerated here. You can't generalize your life experience as being applicable to anyone else's but your own, and in the process, imply that everyone here struggles in the same way that you did. Look around. You'll see a lot of men and women who are very comfortable in their own skin at sizes ranging from XXXS to XXXL. I get that you want to understand your own feelings. Just don't expect the rest of us to allow you to express them at the expense of others. 



RobbFix said:


> strong assumption on your part. Fail.
> 
> I am here because I spent months crying and debating a gastric bypass because my doctors told me I had no other options. I was 340+ with well beyond stage 2 hypertension, I had a mild stroke because of my elevated bp. I was depressed, hopeless, sick, and with a two month old daughter, racked with guilt. I watched my aunt go from a happy full of life 300+ BBW to 90lbs of skin when we buried her 2 years later. The doctors also told her she had no choice about a bypass. My uncle had the surgery as well and is slowly withering away and I fear, he too will soon pass.
> 
> ...


----------



## RobbFix (Jun 25, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> You think that because you're a former fatty with health issues who dieted and exercised his way down to a "lean, healthy, strong" body that you have the right to make assumptions about the way that other people live or to judge their preferences?



No, not directly. No one has the right to tell other people how to live, but at the same time, you shouldn't be blinded by your own circumstances. Alcoholics know about liver damage, know the negative sides, but are blinded by their addiction and therefore, cannot or will not stop. 

Most of you seriously dislike me and hell, I would too. After all, I did call you hypocrites and I really do feel that high body fat is unhealthy and therefore "bad". And don't think for a second that I discriminate against someone because of body fat, I view it the same as I view people who smoke. You should stop but I won't belittle or berate you for it. 

I am really glad I posted here because I have learned a ton (no pun intended) about how I really feel about fat in general. I wasn't aware until now that I view fat so negatively and that is my choice, of which, like you said: "noone has the right to make assumptions about the way that other people live." But I bet you are going to make quite a few about me anyway. 

*Just remember:*
There is a reason why doctors encourage fat loss, there is a reason why society as a whole looks down on the morbidly obese, there is a reason why The Biggest Loser is the one of the most watched shows on television, there is a reason why the current president is waging a war on fat, there is a reason why gym membership are on the rise. People as a whole, don't want to be fat. I get “it”, moreover I support it, so clearly this is not the place for me. 

I can't believe how much venom and hate is spewed here in the name of fat acceptance. 

I'll take that ban now. 
Good Luck and Goodbye.


----------



## kioewen (Jun 25, 2009)

RobbFix said:


> I am not trying to come across as an asshole.


Try harder.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 25, 2009)

*Just Remember**.*


You don't have to wait for the ban. You can actually just go away. Have the willpower to put down this fatty site...and walk away. Hell, you look like you could run....fast!

Whooooosh.


----------



## Paquito (Jun 25, 2009)

Aww don't go, who else is gonna preach about the "evils" of fat and try to change me "for the better," even though I never asked for it?


Now I'm sad.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 25, 2009)

(Preaching to the wind)

I personally am damn sick of the mentality so many people have toward fat people that losing weight is simply a matter of x, y & z, and it would be so god-damned simple IF ONLY we'd all stop stuffing our faces and get up off our huge asses. I mean the human body is so simple that one solution that works for one person should work for every single other person, right??...and if someone isn't getting the same result as the "successful", they get branded with the great big letter L on their forehead. So, we get these armchair weight-loss specialists who have either never been fat and have NO clue, or people who have been fat and lost weight who say "Hey, I did it...there's no excuse for you not to!" who feel free to judge and spew their crap about how all the fat people are living in delusion and making excuses and are lazy and flawed. IT'S NOT A BLACK AND WHITE ISSUE, FOLKS!! What works for one person might not work for another. One person's reasons for being fat ARE NOT another person's reason for being fat. It's NOT ALWAYS as easy to lose weight for some people...and those reasons aren't always excuses. 

I'm fed up with those who think that because we are choosing to live our lives as fat people to the highest quality we can achieve AS WE ARE at this point in time that we must not embrace a healthy lifestyle or value ourselves. The "reasons" people watch those tv shows about losing weight, and believe everything they're told by doctors about weight and health, and the reason there's so much hype about the "obesity epidemic" - those aren't black and white, either. There's so many levels of grey in this issue that's it's all one big blur and muddy mess of societal pressure, manipulation motivated by financial and political gain, that the actual facts are tiny specks in the muck and it's hard to tell what they actually are anymore. 

The venom you're experiencing is because you brought the crap into our midst and left that muddy mess on the carpet. What you perceive as "hate" is simply us defending our space. So yes, take your smug, holier-than-thou attitude and leave. But go away knowing that your perception of us and this place is completely skewed and faulty....and we don't give a rat's ass. Oh, and the non-belittling/berating bit? That idea failed the moment you made your first post, because that's exactly what you did. Hypocrites, indeed.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jun 25, 2009)

RobbFix said:


> No, not directly. No one has the right to tell other people how to live, but at the same time, you shouldn't be blinded by your own circumstances. Alcoholics know about liver damage, know the negative sides, but are blinded by their addiction and therefore, cannot or will not stop.
> 
> Most of you seriously dislike me and hell, I would too. After all, I did call you hypocrites and I really do feel that high body fat is unhealthy and therefore "bad". And don't think for a second that I discriminate against someone because of body fat, I view it the same as I view people who smoke. You should stop but I won't belittle or berate you for it.
> 
> ...



Robb, living in America is one of the most unhealthy things you can do but I don't see people trampling each other to leave, do you? *You* might want to remember there _was_ a reason slavery was legal. There _was_ a reason women weren't allowed to vote. There _still is_ a reason gays can't marry (in most states). I could go on but I'm sure you get the idea? What the majority believes has an impact on who can be marginalized, oppressed and criticized. Medical science reverses itself on key points almost daily. Neither really has a lot to do with what's right. Good-bye and good luck to you. Self-righteousness is it's own reward, I suppose?


----------



## RobbFix (Jun 25, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> *losing weight is simply a matter of x, y & z, and it would be so god-damned simple IF ONLY we'd all stop stuffing our faces and get up off our huge asses. I mean the human body is so simple that one solution that works for one person should work for every single other person, right??*




Quote For Truth

*now I'm really out and won't be back. *
feel free to look me up on **link removed**


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 25, 2009)

RobbFix said:


> Quote For Truth
> 
> *now I'm really out and won't be back. *
> feel free to look me up on **link removed**


For the record, that was sarcasm, and you totally missed the point...but I think you're not really looking for it, are (were) you?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jun 25, 2009)

RobbFix said:


> *Just remember:*
> There is a reason why doctors encourage fat loss, there is a reason why society as a whole looks down on the morbidly obese, there is a reason why The Biggest Loser is the one of the most watched shows on television, there is a reason why the current president is waging a war on fat, there is a reason why gym membership are on the rise. People as a whole, don't want to be fat. I get it, moreover I support it, so clearly this is not the place for me.
> 
> I can't believe how much venom and hate is spewed here in the name of fat acceptance.
> ...



Actually the above statement that you have made comes from one of the extremes that you mention. Good doctors encourage weight maintenance and have realized that a 10% weight loss is all that is needed to see many positive changes in someone who is actively having physical health problems.

One of the reasons the Biggest Loser is popular is because many people are watching for different reasons. Some are watching to get tips, some are watching to mock the fatties and some are watching because they LOVE the fatties and hey, if they are not going to be on a regular show, let me see them where I can.

As far as venom and hate being spewed in the name of size acceptance, I don't think that this is true. I think that if anything is being spewed it is because you have come into a "safe" area and started spewing some things yourself. It was done more as a protection. 

I don't know if you read my post above, but I do want to address again the HEALTH issue that you mentioned. There are three kinds of health in every person. Being in a safe and accepting environment while we live the lives that we have RIGHT NOW helps our mental and emotional health. 

Maybe wearing my fat outside into the world allows them to see my physical self, but that does not mean that anyone knows anything about me. That is the point that some of the other posters have been trying to make.

Do not come in here to judge. Please come in and explore and learn and grow. Sometimes listening allows us more learning than talking does.

Keep your eyes and your mind open and you might just be surprised what you find here.


----------



## Melian (Jun 25, 2009)

THAT'S IT I'M LEAVING FOREVER.

*peeks in to see if anyone cares*

*no one does*

I'M BACK YOU LAZY FAT PEOPLE. NOT TO BE INSULTING BUT....YOU'RE FAT. NOW I'M LEAVING FOREVER.

:doh:


----------



## sweet&fat (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow- he might as well have had that conversation with himself. An exercise in self-validation.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 25, 2009)

Melian said:


> THAT'S IT I'M LEAVING FOREVER.
> 
> *peeks in to see if anyone cares*
> 
> ...



I'm hitting the gym in 26 minutes. Bet I won't see YOU there, fatty. Me 'n John Fitzgerald Page, we'll be in the corner laughing at all y'all.


----------



## Fascinita (Jun 25, 2009)

RobbFix said:


> People as a whole, don't want to be fat. I get “it”, moreover I support it, so clearly this is not the place for me.



And yet... many people _are_ fat. And those of us that are don't want to be subjected to different standards of respect and integrity because of being fat. We don't want to be scolded, hectored, belittled, attacked or discriminated upon by those who regard fat as a moral and social transgression. That's something you need to understand and accept.

If you haven't found what you're looking for here, why not simply move on instead of antagonizing the membership? 

Good luck out there. If your pounds come back and you reconsider, maybe we'll see you again.


----------



## Wild Zero (Jun 25, 2009)

It takes an upstanding gentleman to troll a fat acceptance board.

Truly we have been in the presence of greatness.


----------



## steely (Jun 25, 2009)

RobbFix said:


> Quote For Truth
> 
> *now I'm really out and won't be back. *
> feel free to look me up on **link removed**



You're still here.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 25, 2009)

I am thinking that Robb secretly likes the pile of fat that has pounced him. :wubu:


----------



## cinnamitch (Jun 25, 2009)

RobbFix said:


> Quote For Truth
> 
> *now I'm really out and won't be back. *
> feel free to look me up on **link removed**



**link removed**? Dude i saw the pics, you are in serious denial yourself . try heylookatmymoobs.com. Seriously .


----------



## MisterGuy (Jun 25, 2009)

> I rejected the surgery and I spent the next year and a half weight training, performing hours cardio, going to bed hungry, and tracking every calorie. All in the name of health and well being. Now I'm 230lbs 14% bodyfat, lean, healthy, strong,


I hate to burst your bubble, but unless you're about 6'10", or built like Ronnie Coleman, you don't have 14% bodyfat at 230 lbs. 

Also, you might want to spend a little less time on **link removed** and a little more on gettingjokes.com or understandingsarcasm.com.


----------



## RobbFix (Jun 25, 2009)

MisterGuy said:


> I hate to burst your bubble, but unless you're about 6'10", or built like Ronnie Coleman, you don't have 14% bodyfat at 230 lbs.
> 
> Also, you might want to spend a little less time on **link removed** and a little more on gettingjokes.com or understandingsarcasm.com.



Back to unsubscribe from this thread and change my email before shit goes overboard. I just got bod pod test at 14.41% bodyfat @ 236.3, and thanks for the compliment, Ronnie is one of my heros. I've dropped over 40lbs in the last 4 months.. what have you done again? 

"a little more on gettingjokes.com or understandingsarcasm.com" 
ironic.

I posted to understand how you cope with being fat, because it drove me into depression and self destruction until I found lifting and bodybuilding. I wanted to know how you dealt with the same issues I faced and what "inner strength" you possessed to overcome those feelings without diet and exercise. I never intended to start a flame war, I was sincere in every post and conveyed my feelings without prejudice. I now realize I found the answer I was looking for and it honestly makes me feel pity for you. 

*My Conclusion*
You people cannot constructively discuss opposition to your own so-called opinions when your entire opinion is a coverup for the reality of your feelings, in a world created for an overwhelming degree of support needed to constantly soothe insecurities lest the vale be torn down by reality. With enough support, enough resistance against opposition, and enough self pity, you can make even the most pathetic farce a reality. If you tell yourself a lie enough times, surround yourself with people who will do nothing but encourage it as truth, and shun any constructive criticism or debate against your lie, you will eventually come to believe it, or at least accept it.

And you are reacting in absolute anger to anything tapping on your fragile foundation because, if one bit of reality is allowed to seep through, it will shatter. Only those who truly KNOW that their reality is a false one will respond immediately and exclusively in anger. Point proven. 

Have a donut for me, cauz damn I want one.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jun 25, 2009)

Robb, why won't you respond to my posts? I have not responded in anger.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 25, 2009)

LOL


I KNEW that if someone questioned his ' stats '...he would be back.


Dude....really....you have replaced one addiction ( how you viewed what held you down....oh, and let's remember to harp on the 2 PACKS OF CIGARETTES A DAY, and THE OVERLOAD OF ALCOHOL YOU WERE CONSUMING ) with another. 

Beat your chest for me...that's....hot!!!!!:smitten::smitten:!!!!!

blahblahblahblahblahblahblahblahblah

DAB...I love you...but, this guy is not here to do anything but preach and sneer at fat people...oh, I mean...show us how we could be, if we cared about ourselves. He wants interaction, only when he thinks he sees a crack in a potential convert.


----------



## Fascinita (Jun 25, 2009)

RobbFix said:


> Ok so I've been lurking for a while and I'm starting to think I am in the completely wrong place because of the hypocrisy I see here.
> 
> I get that the media's image of beautiful is a six packed man and a sickly thin woman, I can understand that to a point even if I don't agree with it completely. However, I feel healthy living and a healthy body fat is your moral obligation to yourself, your family, and your community. I can't help but be bothered by the fact that so many here glorify the morbidly obese while bashing the other end of the spectrum for doing the same thing, glorifying the thin. I don't view a skin and bones girl any differently than I view a morbidly obese girl, both need to change their body weight for health reasons.
> 
> ...





RobbFix said:


> Back to unsubscribe from this thread and change my email before shit goes overboard. I just got bod pod test at 14.41% bodyfat @ 236.3, and thanks for the compliment, Ronnie is one of my heros. I've dropped over 40lbs in the last 4 months.. what have you done again?



This is getting silly.



> I posted to understand how you cope with being fat, because it drove me into depression and self destruction until I found lifting and bodybuilding. I wanted to know how you dealt with the same issues I faced and what "inner strength" you possessed to overcome those feelings without diet and exercise. I never intended to start a flame war, I was sincere in every post and conveyed my feelings without prejudice. I now realize I found the answer I was looking for and it honestly makes me feel pity for you.



No you didn't post to know what inner strength we possessed. Your OP is quick to point out that you are disappointed with us because we "glorify" obesity. You made it clear that you think we are "extreme." None of this sounds like an inquiry to understanding our strength.

I would say that you found exactly what you were looking for. You made up your mind about us within a handful of posts here, and this thread seems to have been about your telling us that you rejected our "extremes," which you regarded as "denial."

The way to resolve all of this seems clear: Stay away from what you find offensive. Why is it you continue to return with your attitude of superiority?


----------



## saucywench (Jun 25, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> Why is it you continue to return with your attitude of superiority?


Continue to return? Hell, he's never left; he's still here.

He's simply removed images from his profile (so no one can poke fun at his physicality). I think now he's trying to figure out how to go stealth.


----------



## steely (Jun 25, 2009)

RobbFix said:


> I posted to understand how you cope with being fat, because it drove me into depression and self destruction until I found lifting and bodybuilding. I wanted to know how you dealt with the same issues I faced and what "inner strength" you possessed to overcome those feelings without diet and exercise. I never intended to start a flame war, I was sincere in every post and conveyed my feelings without prejudice. I now realize I found the answer I was looking for and it honestly makes me feel pity for you.



I stopped giving a rat's ass what you and people like you thought about me. I focused on the good that I do, the people who love and care for me, the kind, giving person that I happen to be.

I truly believe now, with the help of this site, that I am a wonderful person and that people who can't see past my weight are not worth my time. It's all on the inside for people who know how to see.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jun 25, 2009)

mossystate said:


> DAB...I love you...but, this guy is not here to do anything but preach and sneer at fat people...oh, I mean...show us how we could be, if we cared about ourselves. He wants interaction, only when he thinks he sees a crack in a potential convert.



Oh I get that, which was proven by him not responding to my calm post and then my specific request for a response.

Actually, for me, I don't care what point someone is trying to make, once they pull out the "YOU PEOPLE", I get my back up.


----------



## MisterGuy (Jun 25, 2009)

RobbFix said:


> Back to unsubscribe from this thread and change my email before shit goes overboard. I just got bod pod test at 14.41% bodyfat @ 236.3, and thanks for the compliment, Ronnie is one of my heros. I've dropped over 40lbs in the last 4 months.. what have you done again?



One thing I haven't done is anonymously brag about my bf% on an internet message board. You sound like just about the saddest lametard in the universe.

Also, you might want to check out howtoleavewebsitesandstaygone.com


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm unsubscribing from this thread. Rob is just a fat-hating son-of-a-bitch. He hated himself when he was fat and he wants us to hate ourselves too. Since we don't we're in denial. Since we're angry at him insulting us, calling us hypocrites, essentially telling us to stop shoveling the food into our mouths and exercise. You know what mister? Fuck you. I like food. You're just JEALOUS because you can't eat what you want and you wish you could like yourself as a fat person like we do so you *could* eat what you want.

Your problem, not mine.

If losing weight was easy, everyone would do it. Hell, it's taken me 7 months to lose 30 pounds. But I'm not trying to get skinny. See that's the difference between me and you. I like being fat. So you can have your no flavor to life, life. Where all you do is eat next to no calories, go to bed hungry, exercise and work. And I'll have a life. That's rich and full. You may very well live longer than me, but my life will be more rewarding.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 25, 2009)

RobbFix said:


> Back to unsubscribe from this thread and change my email before shit goes overboard. I just got bod pod test at 14.41% bodyfat @ 236.3, and thanks for the compliment, Ronnie is one of my heros. I've dropped over 40lbs in the last 4 months.. what have you done again?
> 
> "a little more on gettingjokes.com or understandingsarcasm.com"
> ironic.
> ...




Self pity?

Newsflash dude: Just because you felt poorly when you're were heavier doesn't mean that being big means one is in poor health or state (On any level). You're so bent on the notion that being fat is negative, that when you find people that are perfectly content with themselves with the size they are, your head explodes. When you realize that, you'll understand your tone and beliefs are not warranted.

(On another note [And it's already been said]: Hello health forum! Did you just ignore that board because you're so blinded? There's a daily exercise thread for fucksake. )


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jun 25, 2009)

Troll/fat basher banned. Train wreck over. Everyone move on.


----------

